# Beta Client



## NachtkindFX (6. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe es in die WotLK Beta geschafft, habt ihr nen Blasc Client für mich zum WotLK Testen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

